# Traditional Shooters....



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

How many on this forum shoot trad gear ?


----------



## huntingarcher (Aug 22, 2014)

I do,have for 35 years.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Me, but I only check in every few weeks.


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I do for sometime now.


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

I have since I was 7 I tried the wheels but didn't care for it. I'll be 45 this month and still shooting traditional/primitive.


----------

